# Contador de 0 a 60



## fapunx

Necesito hacer un contador de 0 a 60 o un segundero, ya he leído los temas parecidos a este y ya los he simulado en multisim y no me jala el que mas jala cuenta hasta 79 y después regresa a 0.
Tengo que utilizar dos 74LS47, un 74LS90, un 74LS92, dos FDN 70319 y otros de acuerdo a su diseño, yo compre un timer 555 no se si me falta material.

Gracias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

Debe usar todo eso? No se para que es el 70139 existe?

Con 7490 conectados en cascada o el 7490 y el 7492 hace el contador de 0-99, solo aplíquele
un reset en 61 con compuertas AND las compuertas AND deben detectar un 61 o 0110 0001 y la salida de la and sirve como reste de los contadores 

Saludos


----------



## fapunx

como lo reseteo en 61 lo qeu pasa es que es mi primer curso de electronica  y el profesor pues todo nos lo deja investigar y hay cosas que aun no se como bien si me puesdes ayudar gracias.
los que dices que no existen son los displays.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

Mire este es el diagrama.







Saludos


----------



## KRlOZTE

Si amigo como ya lo dijo elcompañero aqui arriba tienes los materiales necesarios para tu contador bueno la imagen te lo dice todo. ah y que componente es el FDN 70319


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

KRlOZTE dijo:
			
		

> ah y que componente es el FDN 70319



Dice que es un Display  yo creí que era algún integrado 

Saludos


----------



## LizWen

Hola, no me conocen pero ya vengo aqui de metiche, tengo entendido que si utilizas el numero 47 tendras que colocarle resistencias al circuito ya que es de(Creo) catodo comun.

Bueno aqui te dejo un contador modulo 60 igual utilizando el 90 y 92 pero en lugar del 47 usas el 48, recuerda que el numero de display debe de ser si usas el 48 DC05



PD Me llamo Wendy un gusto en conocerlos


----------



## fapunx

Gracias por las respuestas ya lo pude hacer con su ayuda y por aqui andare tratando de ayudar a alguien no se mucho de electronica pero pues en lo que pueda ayudare gracias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

LizWen dijo:
			
		

> Hola, no me conocen pero ya vengo aqui de metiche, tengo entendido que si utilizas el numero 47 tendras que colocarle resistencias al circuito ya que es de(Creo) catodo comun.
> 
> Bueno aqui te dejo un contador modulo 60 igual utilizando el 90 y 92 pero en lugar del 47 usas el 48, recuerda que el numero de display debe de ser si usas el 48 DC05
> 
> 
> 
> PD Me llamo Wendy un gusto en conocerlos



Hola Wendy

Se refiere al 7447? chispas, tendré que contradecirle pero en ambos se ocupa resistencia, puede usarse solo 1 en el ánodo común o en el cátodo común o bien poner una resistencia en cada patilla que va al deco.

Saludos y Bienvenida


----------



## LizWen

MMM pues estamos en un serio dilema, ese circuito qu ele smande ya lo arme, corre a la perfeccion y no lleva absolutamente ninguna resistencia, o almenos a mi me corrio perfectamente bien sin ellas.

Checalo, por que hasta donde yo se y por la experiencia practica ya que lo estaba viendo jala sin resistencias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

LizWen dijo:
			
		

> MMM pues estamos en un serio dilema, ese circuito qu ele smande ya lo arme, corre a la perfeccion y no lleva absolutamente ninguna resistencia, o almenos a mi me corrio perfectamente bien sin ellas.
> 
> Checalo, por que hasta donde yo se y por la experiencia practica ya que lo estaba viendo jala sin resistencias




Ahh eso no lo dudo las resistencias solo son para no quemar al display , pero de casualidad no encienden casi color amarillo???

Jeje, las resistencias solo son para que el display no este recibiendo demaciado corriente

Saludos


----------



## Zeppelin_page

LizWen dijo:
			
		

> MMM pues estamos en un serio dilema, ese circuito qu ele smande ya lo arme, corre a la perfeccion y no lleva absolutamente ninguna resistencia, o almenos a mi me corrio perfectamente bien sin ellas.
> 
> Checalo, por que hasta donde yo se y por la experiencia practica ya que lo estaba viendo jala sin resistencias



lo que pasa es que depende de con cuanto voltaje se este trabajando.
con unos 3.5 no se necesitan ( yo lo he hecho y los integrados ni se calentan ni nada por el estilo).


----------



## ipuma

disculpen como puedo hacer para que mi contador llegue solamente a 60 y se recete


----------



## jaimepsantos

Que tal saludos, quisiera saber si alguno de ustedes sabe como resetear el contador en 2
quisiera que contara a 20 por eso un reset en 2 del segundo 7490


----------



## SebastianConvers

Buenas! Quisiera saber si alguno me podría colaborar explicándome cómo realizar el mismo Mod 60, pero con el 193. ¿Cómo cambio el modo? Si por ejemplo quisiera un mod 24. Les agradezco y un gran Abrazo


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola SebastianConvers

Normalmente los contadores, o los más utilizados, tienen 4 salidas llamadas Q, cada una tiene un valor así:

8, 4, 2, 1 para el primer contador, el de las unidades.
80, 40, 20, 10 para el segundo contador, el de las decenas.

Para MOD 60 solo debes conectar 40, 20, 1 a una compuerta AND y su salida a la entrada MR de los 2 contadores.
Para MOD 24 solo debes conectar 20 4 a una compuerta AND y su salida a la entrada MR de los 2 contadores.
Vamos a suponer que se desea MOD 75, Qué se tendría que hacer ?
Nota: esto es solo para el 74193 contando ascendentemente.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## SebastianConvers

Bueno en un mod 75 entonces sería conectar el 5 de las Unidades y el 7 de las decenas (70) A una compurta And verdad? Bueno, lo intentaré lo voy a simular con un 7 segmentes y un 47. Muchísimas gracias por tu atención!


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola SebastianConvers

Bueno Más o Menos, pero de donde vas a sacar el 7 que mencionas?

Debes tomar las Q's que valen así:
Q10
Q20
Q40 = 70 + (Suma los valores de las Q's)
Q1
Q4 = 75 que es lo que preguntamos anteriormente.

Todas ellas van a compuertas AND.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## SebastianConvers

Si tienes Razón. Quisier aque me colaboraran en un post. Les agradezco si se pasaran por el.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/colaboracion-contador-mod-60-a-45542/#post385203


----------



## CGOROZCO

q tal amigos! soy nuevo, podrian ayudarme!, necesito realizar un circuito con 74ls192 y 74ls47 con display de 7 segmentos, para que cuente de 0-99 que cuente con un reset para poner todo a cero, y que con un 555 se le mande el puso para ir incrementando el contador, Gracias!!


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola CGOROSCO

Pues es muy sencillo.
Qué Simulador Utilizas ?.

Conecta 2 contadores 74LS192 en cascada. Las entradas de los 74LS47 se conectan a las salidas Q’s de los contadores y las salidas de estos a unas resistencias de digamos 250 Ohms y las otras terminales de las resistencias a los Display’s de 7 segmentos.

Para hacer el oscilador con el 555:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/simulador-timer-555-a-4356/

El PIN 3 del 555 se conecta a la entrada Clock del 74LS192 que cuenta las unidades.

Con un Botón normalmente abierto puedes restablecer el contador conectándolo a las entradas llamadas MR, creo que es el PIN 14. la otra terminal del Botón se conecta Al Vcc(5V).

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## CGOROZCO

OYE AMIGO GRACIAS, GRACIAS POR TU RESPUESTA SABES SI ESTOY UTILIZANDO livewire y pcWizard y gracias a tus recomendaciones lo he hecho funcionar !!! gracias.


----------



## electroroger

EinSoldiatGott dijo:


> Mire este es el diagrama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



que onda. como veras soy nuevo y tu diagrama me fue muy utili ,me puedes decir como le hiciste para saber,como realizar las conexiones para que llegara hasta el 60 y de ahi voviera acomenzar porfavor me ayudarias aun mas se mi respondes gracias


----------



## cdyck

EinSoldiatGott dijo:


> Mire este es el diagrama.
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/upload/EinSoldiatFiles/segundero copy.jpg
> 
> Saludos



como puedo hacer que se pare en el 60 y no se resetee


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola cdyck

Es relativamente sencillo lograr eso.
Hay que detectar cuando el contador llegue a 60 y en ese instante ya no dejar pasar pulsos al clock de los contadores.

Si el contador es binario natural cuando llegue a: 111100 es cuando se interrumpen los pulsos.
Si el contador es decimal cuando llegue a 0110 0000 es cuando se interrumpen los pulsos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## miguelus

Buenas tades cdyck

Aquí te dejo un diseño que realiza lo que pretendes, bueno en realidad son  dos.
Uno esta hecho con los 74LS90 y otro con los 74LS192
Ambos cuentan hasta "60" y se detienen, por medio de un pulsador de Reset se ponen a "0"  y empiezan a contar de nuevo.
El diseño está ralizado con Proteus, está también  el PDF.

Sal U2


----------



## Eduarj77

Contador MOD 60

Buenas, amigos. ¿Qué tal?
Estoy haciendo un circuito MOD 60 y lo estoy montando en protoboard.
Pero resulta que tengo los integrado 7447 que son para displays de 7 segmentos y ánodo común.
Los displays que tengo son cátodo común, entonces la única opción que me quedó, fue agregarles unas compuertas NOT a las salidas f,g,a,b,c,d,e del 7447 para invertir los pulsos y de esa manera lograr encender los displays.

En proteus funciona super bien, ya en físico no sé qué suceda, amigos. 
Gracias por su ayuda.

Estos son los circuitos.
Simulado en Proteus y montado en protoboard.

Se logra ver en los displays como que figura el numero del conteo, pero se enciende el resto con menor intensidad.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate en el datashiit de las compuertas NOT que estás utilizando , cual es su tensión de salida para nivel lógico [0] . . .  no es 0 V


----------



## Eduarj77

Las salidas en bajo estan entre 0 a 0.8v aproximadamente.

En la lucha por hacerlos funcionar he desconectado los contadores y decodificadores.
Y la gran sorpresa que me he llevado es que los 7 segmentos se quedan encendidos! 
Lo unico que pude razonar es que al estar siempre un [0] en las entradas de las negaciones, siempre saldrá un [1] y por eso siempre estan encendidos...por lo tanto no se como solucionar el no encontrar 7448, ni displays ánodo común :/


----------



## pandacba

Tal vez puedas obtener el 74247....
Necesariamente tienen que ser TTL?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Probá poner uno o dos díodos en serie con la salida de alguna de las NOT


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, supongo que habrás utilizado una resistencia por cada segmento. Desconectando el display, chequea que tensión obtienes en la salida del inversor, según un 0 o 1 en la entrada.


----------



## Eduarj77

Pandacba: En caso de usar el 74247, quedaria en la misma situacion ya que es para ánodo común.

Dosmetros: El diodo basicamente rectificaria las salidas del NOT? deberia poner un diodo a cada salida not?...¿porque al not, y no al deco?

Gudino: No usé resistencia para cada segmento, solo hay una en común, en GND de el 7 segmentos..Esto podria afectar?
En la entrada de la NOT, tengo 0.1v y a las salida tengo 4v


----------



## pandacba

Quise decir 74248.....
En CMOS podes utilizar 4026 o 4033
También 1 4518 y dos 4511


----------



## DOSMETROS

Eduarj77 dijo:


> Dosmetros: El diodo basicamente rectificaria las salidas del NOT? deberia poner un diodo a cada salida not?...¿porque al not, y no al deco?


 
La compuerta NOT , no tiene 0 V a la salida , la idea es que pruebes con uno o dos díodos en una de las salidas a ver si eso soluciona el problema , cada díodo produce una caida de tensión de 0,6 V . . . después verás que hacer.

Iría una resistencia de 220 Ohms en cada salida , no una común en el cátodo.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La compuerta NOT , no tiene 0 V a la salida , la idea es que pruebes con uno o dos díodos en una de las salidas a ver si eso soluciona el problema , cada díodo produce una caida de tensión de 0,6 V . . . después verás que hacer.
> 
> Iría una resistencia de 220 Ohms en cada salida , no una común en el cátodo.


Las compuertas lógicas tienen que ofrecer 0v. o muy cercano, cuando el nivel es bajo, sino no sería reconocido dicho valor por otro elemento lógico. El problema está en que usó una resistencia común cómo mencionas. Eso explica todo.


----------



## Eduarj77

Después de un viaje de 5hrs aproximadamente fui en busqueda del display ánodo común, en dicha tienda si había..
Ya lo monte y en efecto funciona correctamente.
Cuando tenga tiempo probaré lo que me recomendaron, cuando lo haga y logre funcione publicaré diagramas, montaje en protoboard y todo lo necesario para que alguien mas se ahorre esas 5hrs de viaje!..  estoy muy seguro que con sus consejos funcionará.


----------



## savad

Ya se que lo solucionaste con el cambio de Display, Peo tu problema se hubiera resuelto si hubieras leido la hoja de datos de cualquier familia TTL,  Solo proporcionan 400uA (source) y con eso oviamente no prendes el LED. Un driver diferente por ejemplo el TBD62783APG te soluciona el problema ... o 7 transistores PNP


----------

